# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΕ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ - STEDON

## Lacrymosa

Γεια σας παιδια τι κανετε??

Λοιπον απο τα 16 υποφερω απο κρισεις πανικου με αγχωτικα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα κ εχω γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη... ειδικα τα βραδυα με πιανουν τρελα ψυχοσωματικα πζ τρεμουλο, ταχυπαλμια, αρρυθμιες, ζαλαδα, αισθηση οτι πεθαινω κτλ.. ειδικα αμα προκυψει κ καποιο στρεσογονο γεγονος τοτε χειροτερευουν τα πραγματα κ πρεπει να το παλεψω περισσοτερο....

Αρχικα επαιρνα xanax αλλα απο ενα σημειο κ μετα δεν με επιαναν, κ επειτα μου τα αλλαξε στα λεξοτανιλ τα οποια με βοηθανε παρα πολυ κ τα παιρνω μεχρι κ σημερα... τωρα επιδη μαλλον κ αυτα τα συνηθισα αν κ δεν πιστευω ισχυει αυτο γιατι με βοηθανε, μου τα αλλαξανε σε stedon των 10 mg κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι φοβαμαι να τα αρχισω... αφου με τα λεξοτανιλ ειμαι μια χαρα γιατι να τα αλλαξω??

Κανεις εμπειρια με το στεντον?? Οποιος εχει εμπειρια κ γνωριζει ας απαντησει, ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα.. τα ειχα παρει κ παλιοτερα ενα πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι κ πολλα....

Βασικα ολα που ανηκουν στις βενζοδιαζεπινες πανω κατω ιδια ειναι?? Τι να κανω γαμωτο, πειτε μου, εχω αγχωθει, νιωθω ασφαλεια με τα λεξοτανιλ κ φοβαμαι να τα αλλαξω μηπως παει κατι στραβα...

Thanx εκ των προτερων!!!!

----------


## νικος32

Να σε ρωτησω κατι ασχετο lacrymosa.To nick το πηρες απο το συγκροτημα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Υπαρχει συγκροτημα που λεγεται lacrymosa?? Λολ δεν το ηξερα, θα το ψαξω.. Βασικα το πηρα απο ενα τραγουδι των Evanescence που λεγεται ετσι.. (α στα λατινικα σημαινει "δακρυ"..)

----------


## νικος32

Τωρα που το προσεχω καλυτερα ειναι lacrimosa συγκροτημα.Ειναι gothic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzCa0...eature=related

----------


## Lacrymosa

gothic ?? Wow τελεια θα το ψαξω !!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε σεις ξερει να με πει κανεις για το στεντον?? κανεις δεν το χει παρει?? οεο?? εχω αγχωθει γαμωτο.....

----------


## νικος32

Προσεχε το αλκοολ με τα stedom ειναι πολυ επικινδινα γενικα τα αγχολυτικα με το αλκοολ

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ αυτο το ξερω με τα αγχολυτικα κ το αλκοολ οτι δεν κανει μαζι γιατι προκαλουν κατι σαν μαστουρωμα χεχε, αλλο ρωταω ξερει κανεις για το στεντον μονο εγω το παιρνω γαμωτο κανεις αλλος δεν το χει παρει ????  :Frown:

----------


## Lacrymosa

λοιπον το πηρα τελικα το γαμωστεντον κ ο,τι ειναι να γινει ας γινει αν κ εχω αγχωθει φουλ αλλα εχω κουραστει πια να αγχωνομαι....
ελπιζω ως αυριο να ζησω χεχεχε !!!!!!!!

----------


## gingertania1985

Λακρυ????????Τι ωρα το πηρες???????πως νιωθεις????????????????????????

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τελικα εζησα χεχεχεχ !!!! Χτες το πηρα το πρωτο στις 10 το βραδυ περιπου κ ενω αρχικα ημουν μια χαρα, οταν αρχισε η δραση του αντι να ηρεμησω κ να χαλαρωσω με επιασε ναυτια, αναγουλα, δυσφορια, ταχυπαλμια κ εξαψεις, ειχα ξαπλωσει ανασκελα κ παλι ημουν χαλια.. αλλα μετα κοιμηθηκα κ μου περασαν.. αυτα τα συμπτωματα γιατι τα ειχα, μηπως ειναι επειδη ειναι καινουργιο φαρμακο για τον οργανισμο μου κ θελει να το συνηθισει η ειναι στερητικα απο τη διακοπη των λεξοτανιλ??? φοβαμαι οτι ηταν στερητικα......... :Frown:

----------


## gingertania1985

Ενα σου ειπε να παιρνεις μονο???Απο τα αλλα επαιρνες πολλα???Σου ειπε να τα κοψεις μαχαιρι??>πωως νιωθεις σημερα???

----------


## Lacrymosa

1 στεντον των 10 mg αντι για λεξοτανιλ.. αυτο μαλλον πρεπει να παιρνω πλεον.. αλλα γαμωτο μια χαρα ημουν με τα λεξοτανιλ αν κ ανηκουν κ τα δυο στις βενζοδιαζεπινες κ ειναι παρομοια... τα αλλα τα παιρνω τα ιδια, μονο το αγχολυτικο αλλαξα... αλλα αυτο που επαθα χτες παιζει να ηταν στερητικο γιατι ειχα συνηθισει στα λεξο αλλα που θα παει θα τα συνηθισω κ τα στεντον.. αν δεν τα συνηθισω θα ξαναγυρισω στα λεξο... φοβαμαι μην με πιασει κ σημερα αυτο....

παιζει να εχω εθιστει στα αγχολυτικα?? πολυ το φοβαμαι αυτο........ :Frown:

----------


## gingertania1985

Εγω γιατι δεν αντεξα τα γαμωφριζιουμ???????????????σα να μην ειχα παρει καθολου γαμωτο......οταν θα γινουμε καλα θα ξεεθιστουμε σταματα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εγω κλασσικα αυπνη παλι 3η μερα λεμε.......και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη!κι οσο δε κοιμαμαι τοσο πιο πολι αγχος εχω και δε με πιανουν και τα ζαναξ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ μπας κ εχουμε εθιστει?? σοβαρα το λεω ειδικα για μενα....ποσο καιρο παιρνεις αγχολυτικα?? μονο τα ζαναξ εχεις δοκιμασει η κ αλλα?? τα ζαναξ δεν σε βοηθανε πλεον?? ρε συ κι εγω στην αρχη τα παιρνα κ με βοηθουσαν αλλα απο ενα σημειο κ μετα δεν με πιανανε κ το γυρισα στα λεξοτανιλ κ τωρα μαλλον ουτε αυτα με πιανουν κ ξεκινησα τα στεντον??? τι να πω γαμωτο.... απο αγχολυτικο σε αγχολυτικο θα γυρναω οεο?????????????????????

----------


## gingertania1985

απο το σεμπτεμβριο.παλια επαιρνα τα σεντρακ πολυυυυυυυυυυυ παλια αλλα τα εκοψα μετα καραμελιτσες μπροστα στα ζαναξ.<για να τα σταματησουμε πρεπει να μας πιασει η θεραπεια και να ξεπερασουμε το προβλημα με ψυχοθεραπεια αλλιως πως να τα σταματησουμε οεο????Δε με πιανουν οπως στην αρχη οχι αλλα δεν αντεξα και αυτη την αλλαγη σε φριζουμ (εσυ εισαι σε καλυτερη φαση απο μενα ισως γιαυτο σε πιασανε..)εγω αναμενω να δω τι θα γινει με τα εφεξορ....νιωθες οτι με τη θεραπεια που κανεις οτι εισαι καλα?ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις???<<στη γιατρο σου ειπες τους προβληματισμους σου?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ με βοηθανε τα σκασμενα κ φοβαμαι να τα κοψω... ηθελα να συνεχισω τα λεξοτανιλ αλλα μαλλον δεν με πιανουν πλεον, κ απο ο,τι εψαξα στο ιντερνετ σχετικα με βενζοδιαζεπινες τα στεντον ειναι πιο δυνατα κ εχουν μεγαλυτερο χρονο ημιζωης, γι αυτο μαλλον μου τα δωσε... εγω παιρνω αγχολυτικα 5 χρονια κ φοβαμαι μην εχω παθει εξαρτηση γι αυτο κ χτες ισως ηταν στερητικο αυτο που επαθα επειδη δεν πηρα το λεξο αλλα αλλο αγχολυτικο αλλα με βοηθανε πολυ στην αγχωδη διαταραχη κ δεν θα θελα να τα κοψω.....

----------


## gingertania1985

πως βρηκες οτι ειναι πιο δυνατα???<μπορεις να μου ψαξεις και για τα frizium???

----------


## gingertania1985

Σε σχεση με τα ζαναξ.....

----------


## Lacrymosa

Eχει να κανει με το χρονο ημιζωης..

Δες το παρακατω :



*Ταξινόμηση με βάση τον χρόνο ημιζωής
Το πιο κοινό σύστημα ταξινόμησης των βενζοδιαζεπινών είναι με βάση τον χρόνο ημιζωής τους (μεταξύ παρενθέσεων η εμπορική ονομασία που χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο):*

* Βενζοδιαζεπίνες με μακρό χρόνο δράσης*

Ημιζωή μεγαλύτερη των 30 ωρών:

•Αλαζεπάμη (Paxipam)
*•Διαζεπάμη (Stedon,Valium,* Ansiolin, Tranquirit)
•Δελοραζεπάμη (En)
•Εσταζολάμη (Prosom)
•*Κλοβαζάμη (Frisium)*
•Κουαζεπάμη (Doral, Quazium)
•Μεδαζεπάμη (Nobrium)
•Νορδαζεπάμη (Madar, Stilny)
•Πραζεπάμη (Centrax, Lysanxia, Prazene, Trepidan)
•Φλουραζεπάμη (Dalmadorm, Flunox)
•Χλωραζεπάτη ή κλοραζεπάτη (Tranxene)


*Βενζοδιαζεπίνες με μέσο χρόνο δράσης*

Ημιζωή μεταξύ 20 και 30 ωρών:

•Εσταζολάμη (ProSom, Eurodin)
•Ετιζολάμη (Sedekopan, Depas, Pasaden)
•Κλοναζεπάμη (Klonopin, Klonapin, Rivotril)
•Κλοξαζολάμη (Lubalix, Sepazon, Olcadil)
•Κλοτιαζεπάμη (Tienor, Rizen)
•Νιτραζεπάμη (Mogadon)
•Πιναζεπάμη (Domar)
•Σινολαζεπάμη (Gerodorm)
•Τοφισοπάμη (Emandaxin, Grandaxin)
•Φλουνιτραζεπάμη (Darkene, Roipnol)
•Χλωροδιαζεποξείδιο (Librium)

* Βενζοδιαζεπίνες με σύντομο χρόνο δράσης*

Ημιζωή μικρότερη των 20 ωρών:

•Αδιναζολάμη (Deracyn)
*•Αλπραζολάμη (Xanax,* Frontal, Valeans, Mialin)
*•Βρωμαζεπάμη (Lexotanil,* Compendium)
•Καμαζεπάμη (Albego, Limpidon, Paxor)
•Κεταζολάμη (Anseren)
•Κλοτιαζεπάμη (Rizen, Tienor)
•Λοπραζολάμη (Dormonoct, Sonin)
•Λοραζεπάμη (Tavor, Control, Lorans, Ativan)
•Λορμεταζεπάμη (Noctamid)
•Οξαζεπάμη (Serpax, Limbial)
•Τεμαζεπάμη (Restoril, Normison, Euhypnos)
•Τετραζεπάμη (Mylostan) 

*Βενζοδιαζεπίνες με πολύ σύντομο χρόνο δράσης*

Ημιζωή από 1 έως 7 ώρες:

•Βρωτιζολάμη (Lendormin)
•Δοξεφαζεπάμη (Doxans)
•Ετιζολάμη (Depas)
•Μιδαζολάμη (Hypnovel, Dormicum)
•Τριαζολάμη (Halcion, Songar)

----------


## gingertania1985

δηλαδη μου λες οτι τα φριζιουμ ειναι πιο δυνατα?ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ???

----------


## Lacrymosa

τα frisium κ τα stedon ανηκουν στην πρωτη κατηγορια, ειναι δλδ πιο δυνατα σε σχεση με αλλα αγχολυτικα... για αυτο μαλλον μου το αλλαξε κι εμενα το αγχολυτικο, το lexotanil κ το xanax ειναι στην τριτη κατηγορια...

ισως θελει λιγες μερες ακομη για να δειξει.. εξαρταται κ τη δοση που παιρνεις.. αν παιρνεις πολυ η λιγο...

----------


## gingertania1985

Κι εγω γιατι ενιωθα σα να μην πηρα τιποτα οεο???????????????????και επανηλθε ολο το τρομερο αγχος και οτι θα πεθανω και θα παθω κριση??
πολυ παραδοξο...προβληματιστηκα τωρα...εισαι σιγουρη για το χρονο ημιζωης???

----------


## Lacrymosa

τι να σου πω για το χρονο ημιζωης, σε αυτο που σου παρεθεσα αυτο λεει, λογικα θα ειναι εγκυρο!!!

ρε συ παιζει να παθες αυτο που επαθα κι εγω που σου περιεγραψα πριν!! δλδ επειδη ησουν συνηθισμενη στα ζαναξ ισως ηρθε καινουργιο το φριζιουμ στον οργανισμο σου γι αυτο ειχες αυτα τα συμπτωματα!! περιμενε καποιες μερες ακομα, ισως στρωσει κ το συνηθισεις!! οπως κ εγω με τα στεντον!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Δεν ξερω την διαφορα του stedon απο to hpnostedon ,παντως χθες πηρα πρωτη φορα ενα υπνοστεντον κ μετα μιση ωρα ,κοιμηθηκα μεσα στο ταξι, εχασα το πορτοφολι μου με 700 ευρ. , ταυτοτιτα κ καρτες! μαλλον μουπεσε μεσα στο ταξι! Ουτε με ναρκωτικα εχω παθει κατι τετοιο.Δεν νομιζω οτι θα ξαναπαρω !!!!! 
υπνοστεντον 1 μγ. γραφει το κουτι!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Πω πω κατερινακι κριμα τι να πω... φανταζομαι φρικες που θα φαγες...

Κ μονο 1 mg να φανταστεις, που να παιρνες περισσοτερο...

Το stedon ειναι αγχολυτικο, το hypnostedon ειναι υπνωτικο αλλα πολλοι το παιρνουν κ ως ναρκωτικο, η δραση του ειναι οπως τα buble (vulbegal αμα τα ξερεις) ειχα παρει παλιοτερα buble κ μπορω να φανταστω περιπου πως ενιωσες.....

----------


## katerinaki

ΤΤΟ 1 μγ σε υπνο μπορει να ειναι 10 μγ σε στεντον ,δεν ξερω ακριβως! Ναι λακρυ επαθα μεγαλη φρικη , εκλαψα πολυ! κ σημερα με τρεχανε για να δηλωσω απωλεια ταυτοτητας., για το πορτοφολι δεν νομιζω να το παραδωσει ο ταξιτζης η καποιος που το βρηκε!
Σκεφτηκα μετα το συμβαν , αν το εβρισκα εγω με τα χρηματα ,θα το εδινα σε καποιο αστ. τμημα για να παραδοθει στον κατοχο, ομως μεχρι τωρα τιποτα....
Αραγε ποιοι ειναι οι πιο πολλοι ,αυτοι που θα το επεστρεφαν η αυτοι που θα το κρατουσαν?

----------


## KaterinaA

Κι εγώ έπαιρνα για αρκετούς μήνες centrac των 10 (μισό κάθε βράδυ). Λέγεται ότι τα αγχολυτικά προκαλούν εθισμό, αλλά αν ξεκινήσεις την απόσυρση σταδιακά και με ελάχιστη μείωση κάθε φορά ο οργανισμός συνηθίζει και δεν έχεις στερητικά. Έτσι έχω ακούσει, δεν μιλάω με καμία βεβαιότητα. Εγώ πάντως όταν θέλησα να το κόψω το πήγα πολύ αργά. Κάθε εβδομάδα μείωνα και από 1/4 της δόσης. Τελικά δεν ένιωσα ότι έκανα στερητικά, εκτός ίσως από κάποια συμπτώματα στην αρχή που και πάλι πιστεύω ότι ήταν καθαρά ψυχολογικό το θέμα (η ανασφάλεια που νιώθεις χωρίς το ''χρυσό'' χάπι). Στην αυπνία με βοηθούσε στην αρχή, μετά το αγχολυτικό δεν λειτουργεί σαν υπναγωγό. Επίσης, όλως παραδόξως, εμένα το xanax ποτέ δεν με έπιασε όπως το centrac κι ας είναι πιο δυνατό και νεότερης γενιάς χάπι. Όλα είναι θέμα οργανισμού τελικά...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΤΤΟ 1 μγ σε υπνο μπορει να ειναι 10 μγ σε στεντον ,δεν ξερω ακριβως! Ναι λακρυ επαθα μεγαλη φρικη , εκλαψα πολυ! κ σημερα με τρεχανε για να δηλωσω απωλεια ταυτοτητας., για το πορτοφολι δεν νομιζω να το παραδωσει ο ταξιτζης η καποιος που το βρηκε!
> Σκεφτηκα μετα το συμβαν , αν το εβρισκα εγω με τα χρηματα ,θα το εδινα σε καποιο αστ. τμημα για να παραδοθει στον κατοχο, ομως μεχρι τωρα τιποτα....
> Αραγε ποιοι ειναι οι πιο πολλοι ,αυτοι που θα το επεστρεφαν η αυτοι που θα το κρατουσαν?


το υπνοστεντον ειναι πιο δυνατο απο το στεντον κ ειναι αλλης κατηγοριας φαρμακο (σαν τα buble αν τα ξερεις..)
btw, πηρα σημερα το τριτο στεντονακι !! αντε να δω αμα παλι εχω στερητικο πως θα την παλεψω....
οσο για αυτο που λες, εκανες μηνυση κατ αγνωστου μαλλον ε?? κοιτα, αμα μενεις κ σε μεγαλη πολη (αθηνα-θεσσ) δυσκολευουν τα πραγματα, καθως υπαρχουν κ πολλοι που ερχονται απο αλλου πχ για δουλειες κ για να συναντησουν καποιον κ βλεποντας κατι τετοιο δεν ξερω τι θα σκεφτονταν...
ειναι θεμα ανθρωπου κ παιδειας που εχει λαβει τι θα κανει σε αναλογη περιπτωση... κ τι ερεθισματα εχει δεχτει απο την οικογενεια κτλ...
Επλιζω να βρεθει η ταυτοτητα κ το πορτοφολι κ ο,τι αλλο εχασες...
Παλιοτερα ειχαμε βρει με την αδερφη μου ενα πορτοφολι με καρτες, λεφτα κ πιστωτικες κ το παραδωσαμε στην αστυνομια... εγω τις προαλλες βρηκα 100 ευρω στο δρομο κ τα παρεδωσα... ειναι θεμα παιδειας ο καθενας πως λειτουργει σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κι εγώ έπαιρνα για αρκετούς μήνες centrac των 10 (μισό κάθε βράδυ). Λέγεται ότι τα αγχολυτικά προκαλούν εθισμό, αλλά αν ξεκινήσεις την απόσυρση σταδιακά και με ελάχιστη μείωση κάθε φορά ο οργανισμός συνηθίζει και δεν έχεις στερητικά. Έτσι έχω ακούσει, δεν μιλάω με καμία βεβαιότητα. Εγώ πάντως όταν θέλησα να το κόψω το πήγα πολύ αργά. Κάθε εβδομάδα μείωνα και από 1/4 της δόσης. Τελικά δεν ένιωσα ότι έκανα στερητικά, εκτός ίσως από κάποια συμπτώματα στην αρχή που και πάλι πιστεύω ότι ήταν καθαρά ψυχολογικό το θέμα (η ανασφάλεια που νιώθεις χωρίς το ''χρυσό'' χάπι). Στην αυπνία με βοηθούσε στην αρχή, μετά το αγχολυτικό δεν λειτουργεί σαν υπναγωγό. Επίσης, όλως παραδόξως, εμένα το xanax ποτέ δεν με έπιασε όπως το centrac κι ας είναι πιο δυνατό και νεότερης γενιάς χάπι. Όλα είναι θέμα οργανισμού τελικά...


Ρε συ ουτε κι εμενα με επιανε το ζαναξ απο ενα σημειο κ μετα γι αυτο το αλλαξα σε λεξοτανιλ!! Κ μαλλον ουτε τωρα το λεξοτανιλ με πολυπιανει γι αυτο κ το πηγα στο στεντον που ειναι πιο δυνατο αλλα εχω καποια συμπτωματα που παιζει να ναι στερητικα λογω της διακοπης του λεξοτανιλ!! Αλλα αφου αρχισα αλλο παρομοιο γιατι να τα εχω?? Τεσπα, θα δουμε..

Ποσο καιρο παιρνεις αγχολυτικα?? Εγω ρε συ παιρνω 5 χρονια !!! Γι αυτο λεω οτι πολυ πιθανον να εχω παθει εξαρτηση αλλα γαμωτο με βοηθανε στην αγχωδη διαταραχη κ νιωθω ασφαλεια μ αυτα κ δεν θελω να τα κοψω!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## claire

> πως βρηκες οτι ειναι πιο δυνατα???<μπορεις να μου ψαξεις και για τα frizium???


το frisium έχει half life 18ώρες

----------


## gingertania1985

ααυτο τι σημαινει τωρα ??οτι ειναι πιο δυνατα απο τα ζαναξ η οχι??????

----------


## Lacrymosa

προφανως ειναι πιο δυνατα απο τα ζαναξ.. αληθεια πως παει?? τα συνηθιζεις η εξακολουθεις να εχεις συμπτωματα κ να μην την παλευεις??

----------


## gingertania1985

παιδι μου εκτος απο κεινη τη μερα δεν τα ξαναπηρα φοβηθηκα παρα πολυ, ουτε στη γιατρο μου το ειπα, συνεχιζω με ζαναξ και βλεπω οτι δε με πιανουν και πολυ....οποτε Ι΄Μ ΙΝ ΤΗΕ ΜΙDDLE Of NOWHERE. Σημερα συζητησα με τη ψυχολογο μου και της το ανεφερα και μου ειπε οτι ειναι παλια και δυνατα χαπια..εσυ πως παει...μονο το βραδυ εχεις αχος??τη μερα???

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ελα Τανια!! Δλδ το πηρες το frisium μονο μια μερα κ δεν το αντεξες?? με τα ζαναξ εισαι καλυτερα?? Ισως θα πρεπε να συνεχισεις με τα ζαναξ αλλα συζητα το με τη γιατρο σου..... 
Εγω ασε σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα, αλλα τα βραδυα ρε συ δεν την παλευω, με πιανουν ολα τα αγχωτικα μαζι κ εξακολουθω να εχω στερητικα απο το λεξοτανιλ αλλα με το στεντον τωρα που το παιρνω 3 μερες χτες δεν ειχα τοσο εντονα συμπτωματα, ισως αρχιζω κ το συνηθιζω οποτε ευελπιστω σε κατι καλυτερο !!!!

Πως εισαι εσυ σημερα?? με τα εφεξορ τι κανεις??

----------


## claire

> ααυτο τι σημαινει τωρα ??οτι ειναι πιο δυνατα απο τα ζαναξ η οχι??????


δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με το πιο είναι πιο δυνατό, απλά τόσο κάνει για να μεταβολιστεί από τον οργανισμό, άρα οι βασικές του ιδιότητες κρατάνε περίπου τόσες ώρες. 
πχ. υπάρχουν κάποια υπνωτικά που με το που τα παίρνεις σε ρίχνουν σε λήθαργο, αλλά έχουν half life 3-4 ώρες, και άλλα αγχολυτικά που απλά σε χαλαρώνουν λίγο αλλά μένουν στο σώμα περισσότερο.

----------


## gingertania1985

δηλαδη οτι οι ιδοτητες του κρατανε περισσοτερες ωρες?

----------


## thanasisGR

kalispera, enio8a koposh eixa tash gia emeto kai xamilous palmous.. pira simera zoloft 50mg kai paratirisa meta apo 1 wra peripou oti eimai polu dunatos kai eixa yperbolikh energeia. twra ksafnika me exei piasei edw kai 5 wres es8ima palmwn kai ksafnikes taxikardies.. alla mou perasane oles h fovies pou eixa.. epidei to pira prwth fora to farmako.. den kserw an prepei na sinexiso...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ 1 zoloft πηρες κ πρωτη φορα μαλιστα κ εδειξε τοσο γρηγορα?? Ουαου τι να πω, ρε συ τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κανουν βδομαδες για να δρασουν, τα χα παρει κι εγω τα zoloft παλιοτερα, τα ξερω, ειναι καλα σε γενικες γραμμες κ χωρις σοβαρες παρενεργειες αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση ρε συ να δειξει αμεσως!!!!

Κοιτα ειναι ρε συ η 1η μερα, θα το συνεχισεις κ θα εισαι ολο κ καλυτερα κ πιο ανεβασμενος!!  :Smile: 
(Ειλικρινα πρωτη φορα βλεπω κατι τετοιο, εμενα δεν με πιανουν ετσι ουτε τα lexotanil ....)

----------


## thanasisGR

> Ρε συ 1 zoloft πηρες κ πρωτη φορα μαλιστα κ εδειξε τοσο γρηγορα?? Ουαου τι να πω, ρε συ τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κανουν βδομαδες για να δρασουν, τα χα παρει κι εγω τα zoloft παλιοτερα, τα ξερω, ειναι καλα σε γενικες γραμμες κ χωρις σοβαρες παρενεργειες αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση ρε συ να δειξει αμεσως!!!!
> 
> Κοιτα ειναι ρε συ η 1η μερα, θα το συνεχισεις κ θα εισαι ολο κ καλυτερα κ πιο ανεβασμενος!! 
> (Ειλικρινα πρωτη φορα βλεπω κατι τετοιο, εμενα δεν με πιανουν ετσι ουτε τα lexotanil ....)


pragmatika nai.. me voi8isan apisteuta... den mou ferane ypnilia... oute zalades.. apla mou ferane tromerh energeia les kai exw peei 10 kafedes... alla exw entonh taxikardia... astamatith... ti na po periergia drash eixe se mena... twra ipia ena tsai xamomilh gia na iremiso ligo apo tin taxikardia... pragmatika entiposiastika apo ta apotelesmata.. einai re sy les kai pira anavolika lol

----------


## Lacrymosa

χαχαχαχαχαχα βρε μπας κ δεν ηταν ζολοφτ κ ηταν κατι αλλο λολ προσεξες καλα τη συσκευασια???  :Smile: 
εντυπωση μου κανει κ μενα ρε συ κ στο λεω γιατι τα χω παρει κ τα ξερω, κ τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν δρουν αμεσως, κανουν βδομαδες!!
τι να πω, ισως εσενα το εξελαβε αλλιως ο οργανισμος σου αλλα πραγματικα πρωτη φορα διαβαζω κατι τετοιο!!!!
λες να το ξαναγυρισω κι εγω στα ζολοφτ???? χαχαχαχ!!!!!
παντως προσεχε μην παραανεβεις ε???
 :Smile:

----------


## thanasisGR

> χαχαχαχαχαχα βρε μπας κ δεν ηταν ζολοφτ κ ηταν κατι αλλο λολ προσεξες καλα τη συσκευασια??? 
> εντυπωση μου κανει κ μενα ρε συ κ στο λεω γιατι τα χω παρει κ τα ξερω, κ τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν δρουν αμεσως, κανουν βδομαδες!!
> τι να πω, ισως εσενα το εξελαβε αλλιως ο οργανισμος σου αλλα πραγματικα πρωτη φορα διαβαζω κατι τετοιο!!!!
> λες να το ξαναγυρισω κι εγω στα ζολοφτ???? χαχαχαχ!!!!!
> παντως προσεχε μην παραανεβεις ε???


oxi re sy zolosoft 50mg einai.. mia xara eida kai to kouti... pragmatika epatha plaka molis eniosa auth tin tromerh energeia... sovara twra me to xamomili iremisa... alla ti parenergeia trelh htan auth? xaxaxaxaxa ti na po.... tha parw kai aurio 1 na do pos tha paw.. mipos itane arxh auto...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

den kserw mipos pezei rolo gt meta apo 5 wres pou ipia to xapaki ipia kai ena ice tea meta apo auto etrema olos...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

pantos otan eixa parei proth fora xanax thimame enio8a apisteuth diafora me tin 1th kiolas xrish.. alla enio8a elipsi energeias me to xanax.. pantos egw rwtisa ton psyxiatro kai tou eipa ama parw to xapaki to zolosoft to brady kanei? kai mou eipe oxi... ara mipos to sigekrimeno sou dinei auth tin yperentash? alla gt? pragmatika anevasa 170 palmous den mporousa na iremiso ekana mia aplh kinish kai etrema olos.. xaxa

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ zoloft δεν ειναι??? ετσι δεν λεγεται?? υπαρχει zolosoft φαρμακο?? ρωταω μηπως ειναι αλλο αλλα πριν zoloft μου ειπες.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

ναι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα φερνουν υπερενταση εγω επαθα κατι παρομοιο με το ladose το οποιο πρεπει να παιρνεις πρωι γιατι αμα το παρεις βραδυ θα βρυκολακιασεις λολ αλλα σε τετοιο βαθμο δεν το παθα.... τι να πω εντυπωση μου κανει...χεχεχεχ!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 

ρε συ τι μπαφους να κανεις παιρνεις zoloft κ τελος! ρε εμενα δεν με ειχαν πιασει ετσι, τωρα μ αυτο που μου ειπες θελω να τα ξαναπαρω!! :Stick Out Tongue: 

δεν ξερω αν επαιξε ρολο το ice tea μπορει κιολας αμα εχει μεσα ανθρακικο κ καφεινη κ τι σκατα εχουν τελοςπαντων μηπως ηπιες κ καφε/ φραπε/ φρεντο κτλ??

το ζαναξ φερνει μαστουρα ρε συ ειναι για αλλο λογο!!!! αγχολυτικο ειναι, δεν σε ανεβαζει αλλα σε χαλαρωνει !!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Militon

Έχούν και τα ψυχοφάρμακα χρόνο ημιζωής όπως τα ραδιενεργά ισότοπα; :-Ο

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Έχούν και τα ψυχοφάρμακα χρόνο ημιζωής όπως τα ραδιενεργά ισότοπα; :-Ο


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα καλα δεν το ξερες?? παει κ αναλογα με το ειδος, ειχα βαλει ποστ στο ιδιο θρεντ με το χρονο ημιζωης σε ολες τις βενζοδιαζεπινες κ στην τελικη κ τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν διαφερουν κ κατα πολυ απο τα ραδιενεργα ισοτοπα, χημικα ειναι κ τα 2 !!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanasisGR

telika den tha parw ksana apo auta ta zoloft... kateliksa na exw spasmous,taxikardies,neura kai toses wres akoma den mporo na iremiso polu me mia aplh kinish exw taxikardia. ma kala poses wres krataei h drash tou? mexri kai tsibimata stin kardia exw... den kserw polu dunato mou fanike... 

*edit* olo to brady exw taxikardia den mporw na kimitho gt exw yperentash kai nio8o ta xeria kai ta podia moudiasmena kai san na exei aneuei h andrenalini ena prama polu nevrikotita kai entash mesa sto aima nio8o san gargalima kati.. exoun perash 15 wres apo tote pou ipia to zoloft htan ola ok stin arxh kai meta apo 4-5 wres arxisane oles autes h parenergies exw entono anxos kai anisixia. Olo auto twra exei kratish para polles wres kai xirotereuei..

----------


## Lacrymosa

θαναση τελικα ολο το βραδυ δεν κοιμηθηκες?? ρε συ παρε τηλ τον γιατρο σου να τον πεις τι συμπτωματα ειχες κ οτι ησουν σε υπερενταση, ισως το ζολοφτ να σου επεσε βαρυ αλλα ισως επρεπε να ξεκινησεις με χαμηλοτερη δοση κ σταδιακα να πας στα 50 mg που ειναι η ιδανικη δοση επισης το λαντοζ κ το ζολοφτ συνηθως πρεπει να τα παιρνεις πρωι γιατι το βραδυ βρυκολακιαζεις!

μπες το βραδυ ρε συ να μου πεις τελικα τι εκανες οκ??  :Smile:

----------


## thanasisGR

telika den mporesa na kimi8o to brady pira simera ton giatro thlefono kai mou eipe na parw zyprexa gia na me iremish.. kai twra nomizo pos exw piesh.. exw zalada kai ligo 8oloura sta matia.. kai den mporw na blepw oute tin o8onh sto pc.. mnia es8ish san ypnilia exw.. kai ena fountoma sto kefali kai sto lemo!

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχ μπηκες νωριτερα τελικα νομιζα θα εμπαινες βραδυ!!

τελικα τα ζολοφτ δεν θα τα ξαναπαρεις?? τι σου ειπε??

το ζυπρεξα γιατι στο δινει?? τι προβλημα αντιμετωπιζεις βασικα??

----------


## thanasisGR

> αχ μπηκες νωριτερα τελικα νομιζα θα εμπαινες βραδυ!!
> 
> τελικα τα ζολοφτ δεν θα τα ξαναπαρεις?? τι σου ειπε??
> 
> το ζυπρεξα γιατι στο δινει?? τι προβλημα αντιμετωπιζεις βασικα??


to zybrexa mou to edose gia ta psixosomatika.. alla kai auto fernei tromerh 8olloura sta matia. den tha parw oute apo auto.. 

to zoloft psaxnontas se ena kseno forum diavasa oti kialla atoma exoun yperbolikh energeia.

egw edw kai kairo eixa ypotash.. kai twra meta apo 1 xapaki zoloft me exei piasei tromerh nevrikotita.. kai auth h es8ish sfiximatos sto kefali! eimai olh mera se mia entash.. meta apo 24 wres xiroterepse polu h katastash.. ama parw xanax tha er8o pali sta fusiologika.. kai den tha xriasti na parw ksana... dld tha parw 1 kai tha eimai meta 4 mines xwris nevrikotita.. periergo...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

μισο γιατι δεν καταλαβα κατι κ εχω φαει φρικες δεν καταλαβα την τελευταια σου προταση, οταν λες οτι αμα παρεις 1 ζαναξ θα εισαι 4 μηνες χωρις νευρικοτητα ΡΕ ΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΖΑΝΑΞ ΣΤΥΛΟ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ????????

Ειλικρινα σου λεω εξηγησε μου please τι ακριβως εννουσες γιατι παιζει να εννοουσες κατι αλλο κ να καταλαβα λαθος, αλλα πραγματικα τα χω παιξει μ αυτο τωρα!!! Μηπως εννοουσες 4 ωρες μαλλον???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## thanasisGR

> μισο γιατι δεν καταλαβα κατι κ εχω φαει φρικες δεν καταλαβα την τελευταια σου προταση, οταν λες οτι αμα παρεις 1 ζαναξ θα εισαι 4 μηνες χωρις νευρικοτητα ΡΕ ΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΖΑΝΑΞ ΣΤΥΛΟ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ????????
> 
> Ειλικρινα σου λεω εξηγησε μου please τι ακριβως εννουσες γιατι παιζει να εννοουσες κατι αλλο κ να καταλαβα λαθος, αλλα πραγματικα τα χω παιξει μ αυτο τωρα!!! Μηπως εννοουσες 4 ωρες μαλλον???


oxi re sy sovara sou milaw miso xapaki xanax 0.5 mg kai mou pernane ola, 4 mines den eixa parei allo xapaki.. enio8a kala apo tin 1th mera kiolas, mallon apo tin skepsi mou to ekana auto.. katafera na antipetopiso to provlima me xanax. xwris na xriasth na parw ksana  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ κι εγω σοβαρα σου μιλαω!!!!!  :Smile: 

Αφου ρε συ πηρες ενα χαπακι ζαναξ κ ησουν καλα για τεσσερις μηνες, γιατι δεν παιρνεις ενα ακομη να εισαι καλα για αλλους 4 η οσο αλλο κρατησει ???

Παιζει βεβαια κ το σεναριο της αυθυποβολης, γιατι δεν παιζει να ειναι το ζαναξ τοσο super drug !!!!!.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Loganhob

Είναι από τα καλύτερα φάρμακα εγώ ήμουν 2 μέρες έτσι κ μετά κ μέχρι σήμερα είναι τέλεια!!! Αλλά μια εβδομάδα έπαιρνα 25 όχι ολόκληρο

----------

